# Pasture board prices?



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I pay thirty dollars a month per horse. I board on 24 acres with a running well and thick tree shelter  I know of places that up it to fifty dollars a horse, though.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

That is quite reasonable! Can I ask where you're located? (I should have asked that in the original post, so I can get an idea about areas).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

It all depends on the area your in. I was paying $150 a month for my old horse who was on pasture.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I pay $175 but if the weather gets bad, my horse gets to go in a stall. I get use of an indoor arena, my own tack locker, use of the cross ties, and they will bring my horse in for the vet or farrier if I can't be there. I still think its a lot but its the only place aorund here. Oh, I live in Northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! This is very very basic, the land owner will have little to nothing to do with them aside from petting and I told her she could ride my gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys in the midwest have it sooooo cheap! Our horses are on pasture board, (though they are feed hay in open free choice feeders twice a day). 
there is NO arena, no indoor place to put your horse except if it's sick (one dark stall) and we pay $440 a month. No blanketing, no pullig for vet. Nothing beyond feeding hay and letting them roam on 40 acres. Also, many trails across the road.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I pay $285 a month for full pasture board, so she blankets, provides all feed and hay, will hold for a vet, treats the horse as her own other than riding him. 
I could get full pasture board for $150+ but the level of care would be nowhere near the same. When my horse has a problem my barn owner (also my trainer) calls a vet/farrier and then calls me, I love this!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This makes me wonder, why it's so expensive around here? As for our place, we are pretty close in to a large urband area (Bellevue and Seattle) so land is really pricey here . You know , so many people have moved here in the last 10 years that the market hot for land (cooled now due to economy)
Anyway, just wondering if people in your area make less money, so that 117$ feels like a lot 'cause it's all relative.
What is minimum wage? What are some salary examples. Like , say a teacher or what does a mechanic charge per hour there?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Yowch TinyLiny!!

I pay $400 a month for TWO horses and that is for two stalls, all day turn out, full care, blanketing and whatever else my horses need.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

The place (Gresham, OR) I'm keeping Lacey right now (and next year, at least) is free. It's only 3 acres of pasture but that's really plenty for one horse and the property owner (my neighbor)'s 2 llamas. There's a shed with storage for a few bales of hay/a 16x16 area that can be turned into a in/out stall (normally just a run in) and a 6x12 little smaller stall/run in. It's totally self care but I really don't mind because I have the time and inclination to do everything for us. Other than the shed/stall/run-in areas, there's nothing more of note except for the trails that are really close by. They're pretty great.

All I have to do in return for board is feed the llamas, on a daily basis, food that my neighbor gets for them, and I have to fill his 3 bird feeders/suet feeders/squirrel feeders when they go out of town for a month or two every couple of months. It's really extremely perfect for me right now.

Tinylily: that stinks! You need to come down to Oregon, my friend! Haha Here, we have the land of bad horse trainers and free horse boarding. It's beautiful (expect for the bad horse trainers, of course!). 
Actually, in the three years I've owned Lacey, I haven't paid board yet for her and the place before our current place was full care. It wasn't great full care, but it was full care. I'm going to have to work hard to wrap my mind around paying board when I inevitably have to move to an actual paying facility one day. Haha


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know i'm in the uk but i wanted to add this as i was amazed at the different price ranges in different states. I'm not saying it's pretty much universal throughout the UK as obviously the more south you go(London) the more expensive it is. I live as far north as you can go before hitting Scotland and we board our horses on a friend's farm. They have free run of the farm and wonder from field to field with the livestock and they each have access to a stable. We are charged £10.00 per horse a week and if we ever can't get there the farmer will feed and water the horses for no extra charge. I think we are pretty lucky


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Since its summer here, Love is on full pasture board, but when the winter sets in, it'll be normal board again. I pay R1000 (S.A currency) a month for any board


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in the uk I pay 10 a week per horse for field stable and straw I buy haylage off the farmer for 25 for a big round bale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Cali said:


> Thanks! This is very very basic, the land owner will have little to nothing to do with them aside from petting and I told her she could ride my gelding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The land owner will also have the liability of your horses on their property. The nuisance of you coming and going form their property 2x per day. You using electricity and water.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The land owner will also have the liability of your horses on their property. The nuisance of you coming and going form their property 2x per day. You using electricity and water.


Yes, I realize that. I'm just looking for what prices people are paying, as she has left it to me to set the price. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Where do you live? Pasture board (feed/hay included, run-in, but nothing besides that) around here (MD) is in $200 - 275 range (the more expensive ones usually have indoor/outdoor to use, while cheap one is well cheap one - nothing at all). I've seen ads for self-board for $150, but that's the lowest I've seen.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have to agree with Kitten on the $150 price (per horse obviously). That is what I have seen for self board.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have to agree with Kitten on the $150 price (*per horse obviously*). That is what I have seen for self board.


Definitely. Some barns give a discount ($10-15/horse) if you board multiple horses, but not every barn. 

I keep my horses at home and should say the maintenance IS expensive (seeding the pastures, adding fill dirt next to the barn, adding gravel to the path, maintenance of the fences, etc.).


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Im in Central Texas. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cali said:


> Thanks! This is very very basic, the land owner will have little to nothing to do with them aside from petting and I told her she could ride my gelding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have her check into her homeowners insurance. It may not cover having your horse on her property.


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

I live in northern Michigan and there are two places to board here in town. The first place is outdoor pasture only and it gets fed and loved on. You are resposible for grooming and riding. Get to use the outdoor arena and the trails and all that. That's $150 a month. The 2nd place does the kind of the same and it $190 for pasture (bigger than the first place) and $300 for a stall. They have an indoor arena that you get to use, as well as a 'break room' type place to hang out. lol Both places let you use the tack room and all that.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a beautiful facility not that far from where I am boarding now, and their pasture board is $275 a month. That includes beautiful pastures, 5 horses each pasture, with large shelters. Round bales 24/7 and fed twice a day, with full use of the facility, all the trails, access to the Fox Hunters and a huge CC course and great Trainers.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I live in Northern Utah.  I previously posted about my 30 dollar a month rent and forgot to answer you when you asked where I'm located. The pasture I'm at is also large enough to offer free grazing when its not covered in snow. My boy loves it there, and playing with all his herd buddies who are owned by other renters. Its always nice to know that theres about five other renters who can call you if they see trouble with your horse. After a month or so we tend to know who owns which horse 

Sorry, rambling.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input  we decided on 50/horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

That's crazy TinyLiny! We're paying $400 for a stall, all the feed/hay taken care of, and an indoor! Plus the stalls go outside to little paddocks.

Pasture board is usually around $100-$150 and it includes hay, run in, and water.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I charge $150 per horse per month for pasture board.
That includes pasture in summer, automatic wateres so access to water at all times constant access to hay in winter, lean two shelters...which I bed w straw in winter, so they can lay down if needed.
Owners also have full access to arena and riding rings, and amenities in barn i.e bathroom etc.
They can have a tack locker as well, but for that I charge an extra 10 per month


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I board at a private farm...my horses are the only ones there. I pay $50 a month per horse and $16 per mini, he feeds the hay I buy and I grain. Other boarding places around here range from $125 to $180 for pasture board and that includes hay.


----------

